# Building a photon vibe - ok to use photocell alternatives?



## Dirt_diggler (Sep 22, 2020)

Not really understanding the specifications of photocells. Will any of them work and sound similar? If I cannot find the exact ones (silonex 7532) what can I use as an alternative? What am I looking for with the data numbers?


----------



## Cybercow (Sep 22, 2020)

The SIlonex 7532 is also known as a "NSL 7532". SmallBear has them here: NSL 7532


----------



## felipesareas (Feb 15, 2022)

Hey Guys, Does anyone knows where to get the 7532 right now? I know smallbear is moving and Tayda doesn't have a LDR  suitable for replacement right? Isn't there any workaround?


----------



## pcb rookie (Feb 16, 2022)

https://www.musikding.de/NSL-7532_1 
I have never purchased from them but they have come up a few times lately while looking for components. 
Can't vouch for them ... maybe other members can jump in with there experience.


----------



## andare (Feb 17, 2022)

I can vouch for Musikding. I built their Photon Vibe kit with those photocells and it works.
I obviously haven't compared it with other photocells.

I would say it's not as chewy and fast as I'd like (it's why I'm going to build an Electrovibe) but I don't know if that depends on the components or the circuit design.

Musikding has very long shipping times unfortunately.


----------



## felipesareas (Feb 17, 2022)

Thank you all a lot for the replies 

I'm currently in Brazil.. It's much easier for me to get components from tayda or from USA. Does anyone know if Is there any other retailer for 7532 these there?

It'd be even better if there was cheaper generic sub for it


----------



## pcb rookie (Feb 18, 2022)

felipesareas said:


> Thank you all a lot for the replies
> 
> I'm currently in Brazil.. It's much easier for me to get components from tayda or from USA. Does anyone know if Is there any other retailer for 7532 these there?
> 
> It'd be even better if there was cheaper generic sub for it


Both of the ones I found were in Europe. I'm in Canada. I ordered some components last month from Banzai (also in Germany). It took 2 weeks before they shipped it but once in the postal system, I received it pretty quickly. Might be worth a try ...


----------

